

IndexTank is now open source - diego
https://engineering.linkedin.com/open-source/indextank-now-open-source

======
metabrew
How does this compare to solr or elasticsearch?

~~~
lucasjosh
There's some really good info in this white paper from their old site,
[http://indextank.com/_static/papers/IndexTank%20WhitePaper%2...](http://indextank.com/_static/papers/IndexTank%20WhitePaper%20Technical.pdf)

